# BHP hatchlings



## Adrian Bell (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi all new to forum 

just wondering who would I contact for the best quality BHP hatchlings after a female 

and also what’s the best setup for a hatchling BHP

cheers for your help


----------



## -Adam- (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi Adrian,

I can't really help - but to expedite your answer, maybe if you give the area where you live, it may help those who can to give you a more relevant reply.


----------



## Adrian Bell (Apr 17, 2020)

-Adam- said:


> Hi Adrian,
> 
> I can't really help - but to expedite your answer, maybe if you give the area where you live, it may help those who can to give you a more relevant reply.


Hi mate I’m in Brisbane but happy to ship snake from around Australia if good quality


----------



## Herpetology (Apr 17, 2020)

@Pauls_Pythons has the best BHPs


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Apr 17, 2020)

Herptology said:


> @Pauls_Pythons has the best BHPs



Thanks mate


----------

